# Twin axle



## Poghemohone (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a Hymer s700 with a twin axle. I am a bit confused as to what size levelling device I should be using for the size and weight of the van. do I need blocks for all the rear wheels?Also how useful are they? Are they worth carrying around?

Any help gratefully received

Poghemohone


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We have a twin axle euromobile and we carry a couple of levelling blocks. We only use them on the front axle.

If the field is sloping we always make sure we are facing down hill and then level up the front.

I have seen people do the back ones but we never do.

You need to be relatively level to ensure the fridge is working correctly otherwise you can get problems with it.

Have fun


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levelling*

Hello

I am not a twin axle, but recently had an incident with a levelling device - it went crunch!

I now use a half paving slab. It is too heavy to take from site to site but I will source a few planks of wood, maybe 4 x 1 in size and make something more suitable.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

I remember that thread and meant to suggest to you that if you purchased heavy duty levellors and then reinforced them by filling them with fibreglass that might be another solution


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levelling*

Hi

The other thing I tried was pitching the van and, after working out how unlevel it was, rather than raising one side, lowering the other. I dug a hole (well about one inch deep and a foot long) and reversed into it. Works a treat and you can get away with it when you are on a site for ages! JUst fill it up before you go.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Just watch out for buried electricity cables etc   


stew


----------



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

I have a S700 and I regularly use leveling blocks under just one rear wheel - looks weird but doesn't do any harm - but I never stay more than 1 or 2 nights anywhere.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Russell RE: I dug a hole you don't want to be doing that! you know what some of those site wardens are like, they will be throwing you off the site.  We were at a CL years ago when we had the caravan the grass was like a bowling green until I spilt some hot water on it and killed it. Its funny how no mater what you do you can still see it. perhaps we will see this on Top Tips. Thanks Bob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levelling*

Hi

For the twin rears, I use planks of wood from the local timber yard. The wood was free of charge, taken from the skip, in return for a donation to the ambulance box.

Russell

Since the posts above, I am now a TAG.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Do not try and level the rear with only lifting one wheel. This will overload the suspension. Always lift both wheels on the same side. Planks of wood are best. We have never had a problem with standard levelling blocks when used at the front.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I use the Fiamma jumbo leveling ramps after smashing some cheaper ones when I first got my bus.I always level the front end.

I am just about to buy another pair of the same type,so I can double up on them,one on top of the other,as the one pair never seem to jack me up enough for perfection.  

steve


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*leveling*

Hi to all, I asked the same question when we bought our last van (kontiki 669). The guy at the Fiat garage ( backed up at local VOSA Station) about the levelling the rear wheels.
Both gave the same reply,as long as it is only a couple of inches use the front or rear tag axle (if possible, but not important, if doing only one side,remember if doing the rear only to use the same axle)
They both confirmed that there is enough articulation with-in the suspension to allow the above.
Also like Russell I went to the local Demolition guy who recycles what the can.I bought a lovely piece 0f Oregon Pine 10"x8" just over two feet in length,they put it through a planer and then cut it in half,cut and trimmed the leading edge. Great buy too ! very expensive ! £5 to put into the biscuit tin.
Once home I varnished them a couple of times and on the top sprinkled some sand onto the top to give a bit more grip.Job done


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Levelling Devices*

You could of course do the job properly and fork out £4.5K for hydraulic self levelling system.
We just park the van, do the spirit level test and insert Fiamma ramps where neccessary. I always reverse up the ramp, why ??? just do.

Last week end the guy opposite us parked his van then put a lightweight axle stand in each corner. Meant to ask why this was required but he left early. Our previous vans have had steadies and we never used them.

Our fridge works on a slight slope.

Steve


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*leveling ramps*

hi we use a cut up scaffold board and to small fiamma ramps for the rear tag axle you can get them between the wheels ok. and by putting the boards under get even more lift


----------

